# TOTB XIII (Ten Of The Best) 2014



## DPN

One for your diaries










*About*
Ten of the Best (TOTB), is a performance road car event run by Straightliners Ltd, aimed at finding the best all round car and drivers in Europe

*Description*
Handling, top speed and a 1/4m drag strip are used to determine the best of the best, Ten Of The Best!
All cars that compete in our main road competition class are road legal, taxed, tested and insured.

There is also a new "pro-drag class" for the ultimate drag specific cars. Many of the cars that compete at TOTB are modified, some to the extreme. Many of the entrants have built and modified their own vehicles, while others represent the cream of the crop from the Tuners and Garages that specialise in the types of cars entered to compete.

For more details contact

Dave Naxton - [email protected]

Follow us on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/TOTBTenOfTheBest


----------



## ivor

Went to this again this year some nice cars showed just a shame the shows let by a lack of things to do and a lack of seating to watch the events 
I stayed the Saturday and Sunday and found the one man band pitiful entertainment it could do with more of a USC style to as the numbers appear to of dropped off compared to the last few years and this includes competitors


----------

